# Clown Loach color//behavior changing?



## LunatiC So KraZy (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello all, in my community tank i have a school of 7 clown loaches, varying in size from 2.5"-6". The tank is in quite good harmony, never had a death, attack, or anything of that nature. Which is weird consider the freakish collection i have, but thats neither here nor there . Back on topic, 2 of the clown loaches are a bit darker and acting rather.... frisky i guess is the best way to put it. They are active but appear to randomly swim at each other and spin real fast once or twice, like tiger barbs do for example, but for maybe 2 seconds, and nowhere as extreme. So my question is does the clown loaches darker color mean anything? The behavior i thought at first would related to a pecking order, but seeing as neither are the largest, both about 3", I ruled that out. Is the color//behavior anything to worry about, or just slight variations, and maybe the 2 just messing around. Ive seen em sleeping upside down, in my 9" black ghosts hallow log no less(ghost is a baby, doesnt harm anything) so i didnt wanna rule out simple playing between the 2. Thanks for any replys! Glad to be apart of the forums =)


----------



## robotman (Oct 1, 2012)

Probably two males spurring each other. Normal behavior. Not necessarily only alpha will so this but when any 2 of them feel competitive. They probably don't see the 6" as competitive because he's so much bigger and they are lower and about even in the pecking order.

Here's a great article (and loach site):
Clown Loach Coloration & Marking Variations — Loaches Online


----------



## LunatiC So KraZy (Oct 4, 2012)

Awesome read, appreciate the link. Good to know what i figured was on point. Have yet to have a problem with my clown loach school despite there reputation of being hard to keep. Again, thanks for the speedy response. Didnt consider thinkin bout them fightin for 2nd place lol.


----------

